# Pygmy cories :)



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you think I could have 2 or 3 pygmy cories with my betta? I'd love an algae eating fish :fish:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

first of all...i think 2 or 3 pygmy cories would be fine with your betta....but they are not much in the way of algae eating fish...you might want a few otocinclus for that...


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dont otos need a planted tank? I dont have that... 
Do they eat algae at all?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes otos are great algae eaters. They dont necessarily need plants but its a great idea. Cories dont eat algae really.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Otos are probably cheaper too, right? Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Usually otos are cheap, but they do die often from starvation. Even if you get them to your tank, sometimes its too late. So make sure your water has good test results and there is plenty of food for them ready. Pick the fat ones, a fat oto is a healthy oto.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does that mean I have to feed them a lot? How many wafers a day?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

There is only 1 type of wafer I have ever seen them eat. They really dont like manufactured fish foods. I meant having algae already in the tank (not hair algae either). Usually though if they dont like the type of algae or there is none you can blanch zucchini and cucumbers(english ones). I actually have a video somewhere in my sig on how to do that. Also just as a note sometimes it takes them like a day or 2 to realize the zucchini and cucumber is food. If you blanch them the way I do you can get them to last 3-5 days in the tank, because there is usually remains of the zucchini and cucumber left behind you eventually have to pull whats left out (like I said, blanching my way will make it last at least 3-5 days).


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some green algae in my tank and im sure if I dont touch it there will be a lot by the time I get my otos. We grow cucumbers and zucchini so I can easily feed them that.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Make sure its not the green dot algae that is hard to get off even with a razor. The otos dont have the strength to get that stuff off. Besides the hard green dot algae and any kind of hair algae, they eat everything.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope it easily comes off with my fingers.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine didn't touch the zuchini i put in my tank, the snails loved it though! I think they are too well fed, as they are in the platy fry tank and I feed crushed up wafers in my fry mix, as well as being a planted tank, they take care of all the algae too.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I know this is late but my Plecos love Hikari Algea Wafers.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have never had a problem with any of my fish not eating the type of algae wafers that i use..but i haven't used any others though so i can't say much about them..
always feed your fish a varied diet of quality foods....and never rely on otos subsisting on just the algae in your tank...that is the best way to kill them...


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Get Lohachata's wafers, he has the best. Those wafers or rather all foods, from the big companies like hikari are mediocre at best.


----------

